# I Smell Some Skunk.



## dman1234 (Oct 23, 2011)

With 2 weeks to go on my current grow, here are the seeds I dropped in water last night.


5- (Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x '78 Skunk
6- ((Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x Gorilla Grape) x '78 Skunk
6- ((Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x the Flav) x '78 Skunk


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2011)

I am in! Sounds skunky dman.  i get the couch.


----------



## Jericho (Oct 23, 2011)

I could smell some skunk so decided to follow my nose n look where i ended up. 
These look like some good strains. Think i might stick around n see how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

There is no way I am gonna sit in on this grow unless you grow some skunk...preferably something crossed with 78 Skunk. 

Oh wait.....:holysheep:  that's a lot of Skunk.  Hope you got a fresh carbon filter on stand bye bro. 
I am in..,


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 23, 2011)

I got my nose plug on & ready....    do ya think I need goggles too???


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> There is no way I am gonna sit in on this grow unless you grow some skunk...preferably something crossed with 78 Skunk.
> 
> Oh wait.....:holysheep: that's a lot of Skunk. Hope you got a fresh carbon filter on stand bye bro.
> I am in..,


 
Thanks all.

HL, i have 2 filters and they are both on there last legs carbon wise, i will have that corrected for flowering:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> HL, i have 2 filters and they are both on there last legs carbon wise, i will have that corrected for flowering:hubba:



Smart move dman.....   I have not grown anything skunk in quite a while but I remember how much they stunk in flower.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 23, 2011)

Skunk way. Can i join ?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm totally in on this one pulling up a stool.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


17 seeds all above ground now, 100% germ rate.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

:icon_smile:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in. Rose can have the couch. I'm bringing a sleeping bag and parking myself down right next to the girls. They're gonna love my CO2.


-nasty


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

:icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 28, 2011)

be prepared...our A-5's require the filter on...even in veg.

mojo on the grow!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2011)

:ciao: Dman!!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 28, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> be prepared...our A-5's require the filter on...even in veg.
> 
> mojo on the grow!


 
Thanks everyone.

FC, I've got 2 30 inch filters ready to go.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 28, 2011)

Seedling pics suck.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 29, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Seedling pics suck.


Aw cmon, everyone loves baby pics.  :baby:  Green mojo for growing Canadian weed.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 1, 2011)

coming along fine, nice and slow is good, the big light room wont be empty for a week.


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Nov 1, 2011)

im in!! i grew skunk#1 and it stunk the house out!! good luck brother!!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks

10 days above ground.


----------



## Sol (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh good , i didnt miss much yet.  I wanna see the Dmans magic


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Puffin and Sol, so far so good.

gave them their first light feeding this morning.


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2011)

Man you are gonna hve your hands full soon....


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice dman. If you don't mind i will grab a chair since yours are only a few days older then mines.

:48:


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks HL, I better get some boys, out of the 17 i can handle 9 nicely 11 if I have to.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 6, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Very nice dman. If you don't mind i will grab a chair since yours are only a few days older then mines.
> 
> :48:


 
Thanks BHO, have a seat.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 7, 2011)

I normally wouldnt post pics 2 days apart but i gave them a light feeding at only 10 days old and boom they took off, the differece in these pics is only about 36 hours.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

That light feed really gave em a boost huh :aok:


----------



## Locked (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmmmm....looks like 17 very healthy females dman.  

Looking good bro-en-stein.....if you treat them too well you might wind up with a bakers dozen of females. Heck with Got Milk....Got Room?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 8, 2011)

Lookin good Dman....  :48:


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 8, 2011)

You will have a perfect canope, dman -- them will be so fine -- my seeds always pop days or weeks apart and I have a bunch of different sized plants -- you have it down, bro -- GREEN MOJO!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.

I better get a decent amount of boyz , I did 17 counting on it, I'm just throwing any males out but in no way can I deal with them all, and I dont want to either, LOL. worse case a friend will take a couple.

I can live with 6 males but I would prefer 8


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally got them under the 600's, now if i can find time to transplant into veg pots i will be golden.

They were a little thirsty here but they have got their drink now.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally got everyone in veg pots and under the two 600's 16 are shown, #17 is okay i just need to get yet another pot tomorrow. lets hope for 7 boys, LOL.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 14, 2011)

:aok: dman  Good luck with the f/m ratio


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Jack.

8 girls would be perfect, 10 i can live with, anymore than that and there will have to be a cull or a friend i give clones to in the spring will need to buy a light.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 18, 2011)

everyones doing well.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love to feed them, They put on a growth spurt and you can see a difference in 12 hours. here they are @4 weeks.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 22, 2011)

I smell RoadKill and I like it!....Good luck brother sounds like excellent crosses. Good Skunks are hard to come by..Hope your Stinky with Skunk... too ya..:bong:


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> I smell RoadKill and I like it!....Good luck brother sounds like excellent crosses. Good Skunks are hard to come by..Hope your Stinky with Skunk... too ya..:bong:


 
Thanks Ryder, these are crosses made from seriously solid genetics, so we will see what i get.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 22, 2011)

nice babies ya got there d....  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2011)

Those look very nice dman. Very happy.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 22, 2011)

:aok: dman


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks alot Jaam, Rose and Jack.

Im pretty happy with them so far.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 25, 2011)

They look delightful, dman. Green Mojo to you -- I sense something special happening in your garden... 

peace


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 25, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> They look delightful, dman. Green Mojo to you -- I sense something special happening in your garden...
> 
> peace


 
Thanks HemperFi, soonds good to me.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

there all still going strong, still no sign of sex, but it should be soon.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice and green plus bushy as helll....nice job. Can't wait to see what kind of head count you get when the males are culled.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 26, 2011)

Cmon girls lift your skirt alil for dman....


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Cmon girls lift your skirt alil for dman....


 
Thanks HL, wee will see.

JAAM, LMAO, i could get use to hearing that.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 26, 2011)

you gotta put that on a tshirt d....  :hubba: LMAO


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 2, 2011)

a little update, happy plants, still waiting for them to lift their skirts.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice ... How tall are they already ? Do you flower them with how much final height ?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 2, 2011)

lookin good d....


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks JAAM.



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Very nice ... How tall are they already ? Do you flower them with how much final height ?


 
Thanks BHO.

They range from 13-16 inches from the top of the pot, they will start 12/12 today at 3 am.

I tried to wait until they showed sex but they havent yet, but they are very very close so i flipped them.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 2, 2011)

A couple more shots from today.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 4 of flower, the stretch has begun, but its not going to be too bad by the look of them, really good growth. *STILL* not showing sex at 5 weeks.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2011)

Your plants, if they were people would be very happy people. I know i repeat myself but your plants are happy.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Your plants, if they were people would be very happy people. I know i repeat myself but your plants are happy.


 
Thanks Rose, when i look at them i'm a happy people too.

A couple more pics form today,  for the record.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin Lush Dman. Nice growing skills everything looks Super Healthy!!!...:farm: :aok:


----------



## Irish (Dec 6, 2011)

nice and tight...


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice nice ... Mines are shy aswell. Good Luck


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks alot Ryder Irish and BHO.

im pretty happy with them so far.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 9, 2011)

*The first pic is 7 plants I have found to be male.*






*The second pic is of 5 plants I have found to be female  *




*And a couple individual shots of some of the girls, that leaves 5 that i cant tell yet for sure, im happy with the extra room with 7 gone.*


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats man for the ladies. Tomorrow is my time. Transplant some and kill others.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thx BHO, good luck, i will be watching.

here is what I know so far.

(Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x '78 Skunk  = 3 boys, 2 uknown, 1 girl 

((Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x Gorilla Grape) x '78 Skunk    = 4 boys, 2 girls

((Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x the Flav) x '78 Skunk  = 3 uknown, 2 girls


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 9, 2011)

They sure look healthy, dman -- excellent how you will end up w/ just the right amount of ladies -- well done.... Green mojo bro


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> They sure look healthy, dman -- excellent how you will end up w/ just the right amount of ladies -- well done.... Green mojo bro


 
Thanks Hemperfi, I was hoping for some boys to get the count down to somthing managable, but I should becareful what I wish for I have 5 girls and out of the 5 unknown's I dont have a good feeling about atleast 3, but we will see how the 5 unknowns go, they shouldnt be long.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 10, 2011)

:icon_smile: :aok: :48:


----------



## sawhse (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking great dman, can I hang out in the corner and watch your work?


----------



## kaotik (Dec 10, 2011)

love catching a journal right when things get interesting  
mojo for a few more ladies


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice looking plants for sure   They show the care you give very well.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

sawhse said:
			
		

> Looking great dman, can I hang out in the corner and watch your work?


 
Anytime, grab a spot.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks kaotik and warfish, glad you like.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have identified another boy and girl, so 8 boys 6 girls and 3 unknown at this point.


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

really nice d...i've got some of that old school sinister kush off the reservation. 

that third girl has some serious N going on...


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice job Dman.  Some beauties you got goin.  Stay safe.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Irish and PP.

These seeds came from a person alot of people around here are familliar with, these are all testers straight from TCVG, im really happy with the growth so far, but the real fun begins around the end of this month as that will be 4 weeks of flowering.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 12, 2011)

That is my goal dman. To be a tester :aok:. The person that gave u that must have respect for your skills. Me too.

Cannot wait to see yours developing ... It means that mines are also


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> That is my goal dman. To be a tester :aok:. The person that gave u that must have respect for your skills. Me too.
> 
> Cannot wait to see yours developing ... It means that mines are also


 
Thanks BHO, I dont know how much "Respect for my skills" TCVG has LOL, but he did see fit to send me a bunch of seeds to test for him and im happy to do so. 

I have a boat load of Larry in jars so it will be good to have some skunk to smoke.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 13, 2011)

So its 9 girls and 8 boys, and thats perfect for me 9 girls under 2 
600's is ideal ,maybe 8 is ideal but it should be fine. they are thirsty here but they have had their drink now, I will repot to final pots by Friday.













here is what they are.
3- FuC x '78 Skunk
2-Shiz on a Stick x '78 Skunk
4- Garbage x '78 Skunk


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the chicas d...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 13, 2011)

*Turns on his smell-o-vision for this one*

Congrats on the ladies i can smell them from here  Your plants look healthy good work, you can tell u know what your doing


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Jaam and bbb, at 11 days 12/12 there is a very mild smell, but its coming, I will be checking for odour on my exhaust all the way through this one.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here they all are in there final pots.

*first s pics are FUC X 78 SKUNK SP*











*Next 3 pics are GARBAGE X 78  SKUNK SP *










*Next 3 pics are SHIZ ON A STICK X 78 SKUNK SP*










*And every one back in the room*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 16, 2011)

All the girls look happy dman :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Jack, appreciate it.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2011)

Can everyone see my new avatar, im holding misletoe

 over my head:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Dec 17, 2011)

mistletoe? keep your stick on the ice d. 

those skunks are pretty uniform in size. i tried some last year...looking nice d...


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> mistletoe? keep your stick on the ice d.
> 
> those skunks are pretty uniform in size. i tried some last year...looking nice d...


 
Thanks Irish, how did they turn out for you?


----------



## warfish (Dec 17, 2011)

9 girls, three rows of three, sounds perfect!   Very nice looking girls, this should be a good bud show incoming!!


----------



## Sol (Dec 17, 2011)

So , what size room would you need for 9 plants? I should have researched a wee bit harder, i think mine are too big in veg.  Would yours be an ideal size typically?  Nice missletoe also


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> So , what size room would you need for 9 plants? I should have researched a wee bit harder, i think mine are too big in veg. Would yours be an ideal size typically? Nice missletoe also


 
there are many opinions and it depends how big the plants are i have 9 plants under 2 600 in 7x4 room, i have done 12 but it was crowded, if i flowered smaller i could add more plants also.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 17, 2011)

warfish said:
			
		

> 9 girls, three rows of three, sounds perfect!  Very nice looking girls, this should be a good bud show incoming!!


 
Thanks Warfish, 2 rows of 4 with one on the end, i cant get the 2 cooltubes close enough together for 3 rows of 3.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

Looking nice and green, my friend!


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Roddy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

Man is you get the right pheno of the SOAS x 78 skunk the women love it!!


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Ozzy,

some shots just for fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2011)

nice


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 19, 2011)

nice indeed :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Rosey and BHO.  :ciao:


----------



## Sol (Dec 19, 2011)

I noticed you train yer girls in sort of a double T structure. By that i mean , a straight stem with 4 or 6 main branches coming off. Do you find that shape gives you all you need to get a good harvest from each plant. Maximizing light and air flow ,i assume. 

 The reason i ask is someone told me to try to get that shape that you use along time ago and i never really treid it that way. I just bush mine up and let nature take over, and i wonder if i'm gonna get too crowded once flowering gets real serious. And maybe i'll change my ways for my n ext grow.  

 I'm asking you this too because i know your really a mad scientist


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> I noticed you train yer girls in sort of a double T structure. By that i mean , a straight stem with 4 or 6 main branches coming off. Do you find that shape gives you all you need to get a good harvest from each plant. Maximizing light and air flow ,i assume.
> 
> The reason i ask is someone told me to try to get that shape that you use along time ago and i never really treid it that way. I just bush mine up and let nature take over, and i wonder if i'm gonna get too crowded once flowering gets real serious. And maybe i'll change my ways for my n ext grow.
> 
> I'm asking you this too because i know your really a mad scientist


 
A few of them are cut the way you described, others are untouched, I think the affect your talking about is just caused by *when* I topped them, it would be a good way to start off a scrog, but i did it to the 3 or 4 that were getting taller then the rest at the time.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 23, 2011)

A little update on the pics, 21 days today, Buds are at various different stages of development.

Have a Great Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are looking  beautiful. 

Merry Christmas Dman and a very happy new year as well. I am glad you are here at MP.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking good :aok:

Merry xmas.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those are looking beautiful.
> 
> Merry Christmas Dman and a very happy new year as well. I am glad you are here at MP.


 
Same too you Rose, all the best, and i couldnt imagine MP without you.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looking good :aok:
> 
> Merry xmas.


 
Thanks BHO, all the best to you and yours, GL on your own grow in the New Year.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, my friend, hope it brings you all you desire and more!! I'd say keep it green for the new year, but that's a given!! Well done!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas D....    ladies are looking good in the pics bro...


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you aswell Roddy and JAAM and all the best for the New Year.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got some pink showing on one.


----------



## Sol (Dec 26, 2011)

Woohoo . I love this stage, when you can watch buds form. Nice plants Dman. Filling out very well.I've never grown skunk but she looks great


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking fantastic -- I'm told my Cheese is basically "Skunk." I just hope they look as nice. Good growing, and Happy New Year!!!!!


Peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 26, 2011)

That pink lady may get ya BPOTM d....  shes gona be really purdy by the time shes done...


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Sol, Hemperfi and JAAM.

Im happy with things so far, never grown skunk and never had any Pink/Purple buds before so January should be interesting.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 26, 2011)

awsum...keep the pics comin


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Fast and Puff, The colour through me at first, thought I might have an issue, but it turns out that plant was expected to show a little colour.


----------



## Locked (Dec 27, 2011)

Lookin good dman....gotta love pink buds.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lookin good dman....gotta love pink buds.


 
Thanks HL, the pink/purple seems to be fading already, it was interesting while it lasted.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 29, 2011)

HPS pic time, They are looking great at 4 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 30, 2011)

Yours look great dman. Need to grow some plants with main colas ... Love those pics .

You count the flowering since 12/12 change ? I give a "empty" week when changing to 12/12 since the  flowers usually takes 1 week to show. By other words i'm now in week 3.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 30, 2011)

Chuggin along nice D....


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 30, 2011)

Coming along greatly!! 
 Can almost smell em threw the screen lol


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 30, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Yours look great dman. Need to grow some plants with main colas ... Love those pics .
> 
> You count the flowering since 12/12 change ? I give a "empty" week when changing to 12/12 since the flowers usually takes 1 week to show. By other words i'm now in week 3.


 
Thanks BHO, its all in when we chop them, we are gonna chop by trich colour so the week count is just a guide line.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks JAAM and Bubba, they are really stsrting to get their stink now.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks great! Turn that dam HPS off though!


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 30, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks great! Turn that dam HPS off though!


 
Thanks, i know hps makes for bad pics, i have to give some labelled pics to the breeder so i will pull them out then and get better shots.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some Skunk shots at 4.5 weeks, most look good, one is having an issue, i'm working on it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2012)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Sol (Jan 3, 2012)

I've heard that the thc count goes up in plants with higher number of blades on the leaf.(7,9,11) I noticed that big leaf has nine.  Ever heard that? is it true? 

 still a beautiful plant as rose mentioned.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 3, 2012)

Love those main colas ... Nice nice green dman.

@ sol ... going to run to check how many mines have :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2012)

Dman, i posted a pic of buku in my journal. can you see if it looks like your pheno please? Thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Rose BHO and Sol.

Sol I dont know if the number of blades has to do with potency, but i have heard the more blades the happier the plant.

Rose im gonna go look at your pic now.


----------



## Irish (Jan 7, 2012)

the only way a plant is happier with 9 or 11 leaves is because theres more area per sq inch for photosythesis to bring in that lumen love!:hubba:  

issues d? only issue i see is you have'nt got the stakes ready yet to hold those colas up!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 7, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> issues d? only issue i see is you have'nt got the stakes ready yet to hold those colas up!




Read that sticking the bambo sticks in late flowering could cause hermies because of the damage made to the roots. Have anyone had any experience in this ? How do you put the sticks @ 6 or 7 week ? Around the pot ? And for SmartPots ?

Sorry for the offtopic 

Put some pics dman


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Irish, ive got some sricks in, and a lot more on stand by.

BHO, i guess any stress* could* cause hermies, but i have never had an issue staking them up.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 7, 2012)

Lookin good bro...  those should be massive in another 4 weeks... :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking good dman.  Monster cola's bro.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Jaam and PP, most are doing well but still having an issue with one, im going to give her str8 water next watering.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 8, 2012)

They look EPIC -- when you are growing the strain for a breeder, do they expect you to grow the plant out normally? Do you LST or top or fim? just a stoned curiousity 

Plants look stellar


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> They look EPIC -- when you are growing the strain for a breeder, do they expect you to grow the plant out normally? Do you LST or top or fim? just a stoned curiousity
> 
> Plants look stellar


 
Thanks Hemperfi,

Good Question, I had the same question for the breeder, but TCVG is an interesting character and all he said was "there your plants now, do as you please" so I topped 4 out of the 9 girls.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks dman -- I was wonderin. I'm sure he will be pleased. Good job!


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

Almost 7 weeks, there is some yellowing going on but its mainly the HPS light.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2012)

That first pic. has so many hairs it looks like the back of someone's head.  LOL  They are looking good dman.  Stay safe.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks PP.

8 weeks today so it was sample bud time, they will almost all go 10 weeks, one or two i will think about taking down around 9 weeks. i will let this dry for a few days and check it out.

Its called Shitt on a stick X '78 Skunk special


----------

